# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الحكومة المركزية والإدارة المحلية

## هيثم الفقى

رأس السلطة المركزية
 على أثر  انتصار أوكتافيانوس وانتحار كليوبترة آخر سلالة البطالمة أصبح القائد   الروماني الظافر هو ملك مصر الشرعي أو "فرعونها، الذي لا تستقيم حياة  شعبيها الدينية أو السياسية إلا بوجوده على رأسها .
 هكذا كانت الموروثات والتقاليد المأثورة  تقضي، وعلى هذا النحو صور ملوك البطالمة الأجانب أنفسهم على المعابد  المصرية في زي الفراعنة وحملوا ألقابهم التقليدية وسجلوها على الآثار.  وبالمثل صار أوكتاڤيانوس هو الفرعون وبالمثال سيصير تصويره على الآثار. وقد  كان لزامًا عليه قبل أن يغادر مصر أن يعين لها من ينوب عنه في حكمها فيكون  هو من الناحية العملية رئيسًا للسلطة المركزية فيها.

 وقد مر بنا أن أوكتاڤيانوس اختار هذا  الحاكم العام من طبقة الفرسان الرومانية Ordo Equester، وكانت تلك جماعة  من رجال المال والأعمال بدأت في الظهور في روما منذ أواخر القرن الثالث.  ق.م.، وأصبحت بمرور الزمن تؤلف طبقة اجتماعية في روما لا يقل النصاب المالي  الذي يملكه من ينتمي إليها عن أربعمائة ألف سترتيوس روماني (4.000 جنيه  تقريبًا) كما أصبح لها "سلك وظائف" خاص يترقى أفرادها فيه ويبدأ بمنصب قائد  شرطة روما، يليه منصب مدير التموين فيها ثم منصب قائد الحرس البريطوري أما  سبب اختيار أوغسطس لحاكم مصر من هذه الطبقة وليس من طبقة رجال السناتو كما  فعل في بقية الولايات الإمبراطورية فراجع إلى أمرين أولهما عدم ثقته في  أعضاء هذه الطبقة الأخيرة من حيث الولاء له أو الكفاءة في الإدارة. لقد خشى  أن يدفع الطموح واحدًا من أعضائها حيث يسند إليه حكمها أن يستقل بها  معتمدًا على مواردها وصعوبة غزوها، أو قد لا يجيد في أقل القليل إدارتها  بما يحقق سياسة الإمبراطور. أما الأمر الثاني فهو أن "الفرسان" كانوا أهل  خبرة عملية بشئون المالي والتجارة، وكان يفترض فيمن يختار منهم لمنصب والي  مصر أنه مارس من قبل إدارة التموين في العاصمة وروما، وبالتالي فإنهم كانوا  أقدر فئات الرومان على القيام على إدارة مصر وهي البلد الذي كان منذ أيام  البطالمة (بل من قبلهم منذ أيام الفراعنة) قد ألف النظام البيروقراطي الذي  يقوم فيه على تنفيذ القوانين (التي هي مراسيم صادرة من الملك) موظفون  يخضعون لهذه الملك المؤلة خضوعًا تامًا وليس موظفين منتخبين مسئولين أمام  الشعب كما كان الحال في نظم الرومان، الدستورية الجمهورية.

 لقب الوالي وسلطاته:

 وكان اللقب الذي أطلق على والي  مصر لقبًا من ألقاب هيئة الفرسان وهو Praefctus ولم يحمل لقب مندوب  الإمبراطور Legatus Augusti كما كان حال من تولى حكم ولاية من الولايات  الإمبراطورية أو لقب "قائم مقام القنصل" pro – consul أو "قائم مقام  البريطور" Pro – praetor كما كان الشأن في الولايات المسناتورية. ويبدو  اللقب الذي حمله والي مصر لقبًا متواضعًا في حد ذاته لأنه كان يعني  "رقيبًا" أو "وكيلاً" أما اللقب الرسمي الكامل الذي كان الوالي يذكر به في  الوثائق الرسمية واللاتينية فهو "والي الإسكندرية ومصر Praefectus  Alexandriae et Aegypti لأن الرومان لم يعتبروا الإسكندرية جزءًا من مصر  وإنما قريبًا منها أو "متاخمة لها" Alexandria ad Aegyptum ، تمامًا كما  اعتبرها البطالمة من قبل، ويمثل هذا اللقب كان يذكر الوالي في الوثائق  اليونانية.

  وكان الأمر يقتضي أن يمنح والي مصر سلطة الإمبريوم التي تخوله حق ممارسة كل  السلطات في مصر بما فيها قيادة الجيوش الرومانية في مصر وهي التي كانت تضم  فرقًا أصلية Legiones كما سبق أن ذكرنا. وقد ركزت هذه السلطة في يده كل  السلطات بصفته ممثل الإمبراطور في الولاية، فكان هو الرئيس الأعلى للإدارة  المدنية والقاضي الأعلى في جميع أنواع القضايا وقائد الحامية الرومانية،  مما جعله يحتل من الناحية العملية مركز الملك البطلمي بالفعل. ومن هنا تبدو  العبارات التي تردد ذكرها عند استرابون وتاكيتوس وأميانوس وماركيلينوس من  أن ولاة مصر كان لهم مقام الملوك ومنزلتهم عبارات لها ما يبررها من حيث  واقع سلطة الوالي في داخل مصر. بل أن الوالي حتى من حيث الشكل والتقاليد  كان يراعى أمورًا ذات علاقة بوضع الملك في التقاليد المصرية العتيقة  الراسخة، وهو ما أشار إليه الكاتب الروماني بلينيوس (وإن كان هو المصدر  الوحيد الذي ذكر ذلك صراحة). فكان محرمًا على الوالي أن يركب النيل في وقت  الفيضان، كما أنه كان يقوم ـ جريًا على عادة فرعونية قديمة ـ بإلقاء شيء من  الهدايا الفضية والذهبية في النيل في مكان محدد وفي وقت ما من الفيضان  تبركًا وتيمنًا أو عرفانًا.

 ولم يكن والي مصر مسئولاً أمام أي سلطة في روما سوى  الإمبراطور. وفيما عدا الموظفين الذين كان يعينهم الإمبراطور مباشرة، كان  الوالي هو الذي يعين في مصر كل موظفي الإدارة في جميع مستوياتها. وكان  يتمتع بحق مصادرة الأملاك وإصدار الأحكام بالأشغال الشاقة في المناجم  والمحاجر، بل بإصدار أحكام الإعدام، وإليه تقدم الشكليات. غير أن بالرغم من  ت ركز كافة السلطات على هذا النحو في يد الوالي فإن سلطته لم تكن مطلقة  لأنه كانت أخر الأمر خاضعة لسلطة الإمبراطور الذي كان يعينه من قبله رأسًا  ويعزله متى شاء. كذلك فإن الرسائل epistulae والفتاوي rescripta والتعليمات  mandata الصادرة من الإمبراطور كانت تنظم مهام الوالي وتحددها من وقت  لآخر. والإمبراطور، وليس الوالي، هو الذي كان يحدد مقدار الضرائب العينية  والنقدية التي تجبي سنويًا من مصر. كذلك كان الوالي يرجع إلى الإمبراطور في  المسائل التي يراها مجاوزة حدود اختصاصه أو يرفع إليه بعض الأمور ليفصل  فيها بنفسه. وقد أصبحت تعليمات الأباطرة المتعاقبين وفتاواهم على مر الوقت  بمثابة قواعد ثابتة كان الوالي يتصرف وفقًا لها ولا يستطيع مخالفتها. بل  الواقع أن الوالي لم يكن يملك أن يتخذ قرارًا لا يتمشى مع سياسة  الإمبراطور. لذلك يصح القول بأنه إذا كان الوالي في نظر سكان مصر حاكمًا  مطلق السلطات مثله كمثل الفرعون تمامًا، فقد كان في نظر الإمبراطور أداة  طيعة تأتمر بأمره وتنفذ كافة رغباته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبمقتضى ما كان يملكه الوالي من سلطة  قضائية عليا كان يعقد مجلسًا قضائيًا conventus للفصل في القضايا. ونعلم  الآن أن هذا المجلس كان يعقد ثلاث مرات في السنة، مرة في بلوزيون (الفرما)  للنظر في قضايا أقاليم شرق الدلتا، ومرة في منف للنظر في قضايا أقاليم مصر  الوسطى والعليا، ومرة في الإسكندرية للنظر في قضايا أقاليم غرب الدلتا.  وكان القصد من ذلك بالطبع هو تجنب أصحاب القضايا مشقة السفر إلى مقر الوالي  الدائم بالإسكندرية، ولذلك لم يكن هناك ما يمنع من عقد المجلس في أماكن  أخرى من البلاد، غير أن الوالي لم يكن يقتصر في مجلسه على النظر في  القضايا، بل كان ينظر أيضًا في مسائل مالية وإدارية كمراجعة التقارير وكشوف  الضرائب الخاصة بالأقاليم، ولذلك فإن الكلمة اليونانية التي تشير إلى هذا  المجلس وهي dialogismos، ومعناها الأصلي مراجعة الحسابات، هي أبلغ في  الدلالة على مهمة هذا المجلس القضائي من الكلمة اللاتينية Conventus.
  أما عن المدة التي كان يملكها الوالي في منصبه، فليس في مصادرنا ما ينص على  أنها كانت محددة بوقت. لكنه من قوائم أسماء الولاة التي أعدها الدارسون.  استنادًا إلى الوثائق نتبين أن متوسط المدة كان ثلاث سنوات وبضعة أشهر،  ويبدو أن ثمة سياسة ثابتة كانت لدى الأباطرة وهي ألا يتركوا والي مصر في  منصبه أكثر من ذلك الوقت. والقصد من ذلك واضح، وهو ألا تتاح الفرصة لوالي  طموح لتوطيد مركزه في البلاد بشكل قد يغريه بالاستقلال بها وبالتالي تهديد  مركز الإمبراطور. غير أن هناك قليل من الولاة ظلوا في مناصبهم مدة طويلة  نسبيًا.


 كبار موظفي السلطة المركزية

 (1) الشئون الفضائية (اليوريديكوس. والأخيديكاستس)

 إزاد تعدد اختصاصات والي مصر  ومهامه، كان محتاجًا بالطبع إلى مجموعة من كبار الموظفين لمعاونته في أداء  واجباته المتعددة. ونحن نجد المنصب الثاني الذي يلي منصب الوالي مباشرة في  السلطة المركزية في مصر تحت اسم يوريديكوس Iuridicus (وهو يقابل في الوثائق  اسم Decaiodotes باليونانية) ولنا أن نطلق على هذا المنصب اسم وزير العدل.  وقد كان الإمبراطور هو الذي يعين هذا الموظف الكبير الذي كان لابد من أن  يكون مواطنًأ رومانيًأ وكان يختار أيضًا من طبقة الفرسان الرومانية. ولا  يستطيع الوالي عزله. ومما يدل على أن هذه الوظيفة كانت تلي وظيفة الوالي  مباشرة ما نعلمه من أن صاحبها كان يتولى مؤقتًا منصب الوالي في حالة خلو  هذا المنصب فجأة بعزل الوالي أو موته، إلى أن يعين والي جديد. وبالرغم من  أننا لا نعلم تفصيلات عن وظيفة اليوريديكوس (وزير العدل) واختصاصاتها، فإن  المرجح أن هذا المنصب في مصر كان يقابل منصب المندوب القضائي Iegatus  Iuridicus في الولايات الرومانية الأخرى، كما أن من الواضح أن إنشاء هذه  الوظيفة التي كانت جديدة على مصر تمامًا كما أن من الواضح أن إنشاء هذه  الوظيفة التي كانت جديدة على مصر تمامًا كان يستهدف تزويد الإدارة  الرومانية في مصر بالخبرة القانونية، لاسيما أنه كان في البلاد قوانين خاصة  بالمصريين وأخرى خاصة باليونان وثالثة خاصة بالرومان. وينبغي أن نتذكر هنا  أن الوالي كان يختار من طبقة الفرسان كما قلنا، وهي هيئة لم يشتغل أفرادها  في روما بشئون القضاء وإنما اشتغلوا بشئون التجارة والمال وإمدادات الجيوش  والإدارة فحسب، وإن كان من بين ولاة مصر من أظهر براعة واضحة في القانون.  وحتى لا يؤدي انعدام خبرة الوالي بالشئون القضائية إلى تعارض أحكامه  وإجراءاته مع مبادئ القانون الروماني العام، أنشأ أوغسطس هذا المنصب ليكون  بمثابة المستشار القانوني للوالي أو ربما ليكون الرقيب على تصرفاته  القانونية. وكثيرًا ما كان الوالي ينيب عنه هذا الموظف الكبير في نظر  القضايا الكثيرة التي ترفع إليه. ولما كانت سلطة اليوريديكوس تشمل  الإسكندرية وعموم مصر، فإننا نستطيع أن نشبه منصبه في هذا المجال بمنصب  قاضي القضاة. أرخيديكاستس Archidikastes على أيام البطالمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ومما يجدر ذكره أن منصبًا قضائيًا  آخر يحمل هذا اللقب نفسه (أرخيديكاستس) قد بقى في مصر تحت حكم الرومان  لمساعدة الوالي وكان يشغله مواطن روماني من طبقة الفرسان أيضًا، لكن يبدو  من الوثائق أن هذا المنصب أصبح مرتبطًا كل الارتباط بمدينة الإسكندرية.  وكان يفضل أن يكون صاحبه من مواطني هذه المدينة الذين حصلوا على حق  المواطنة الرومانية، كما يبدو أنه كان موظفًا تنفيذيًا موكولاً إليه تنفيذ  الأحكام مشرفًا على دار الوثائق العامة (المحفوظات) Katalogeion  بمدينة  الإسكندرية.

  2- الشئون المالية: (المتصرف المالي. ومدير الحساب الخاص)

 أما في الشئون المالية التي  كانت تشكل جانبًا كبيرًا بل أساسيًا من اختصاص الوالي فقد عين لمساعدته  موظفان كبيران حمل أحدهما لقب Dioeketes ونستطيع أن نطلق عليه المتصرف  المالي وحمل الثاني لقب Idios Iogos ونستطيع أن نطلق عليه "مدير الحساب  الخاص". ومن الواضح أن كلاً من هاتين الوظيفيتين كانت معروفة في نظم  البطالمة. غير أنه طرأ على اختصاصات كل منهما في الفترة الرومانية بعض  التغيير الذي اقتضاه تغير الأوضاع. ففي العصر البطلمي كان الديويكتيس على  رأس الإدارة المالية (أو وزير المالية)، ولعلنا نذكر ممن شغلوا هذه الوظيفة  مثالاً هو أبولونيوس وزير مالية بطليموس الثاني (فيلادلفوس). وقد كان  الأديوس لوجوس في العصر البطلمي أحد مرءوسي الديويكتيس ويختص بجانب من  الشئون المالية. لكنه مع اعتبار والي مصر في العصر الروماني رئيسًا أعلى  للإدارة المالية (أي وزيرًأ للمالية) فإن مرتبة وظيفة الديويكتيس هبطت  وأصبحت في الأغلب مساوية لوظيفة الإدريوس لجوس. غير أن من الصعب تحديد  اختصاصات وظيفة المتصرف المالي في العصر الروماني أو تحديد علاقتها  بالوظيفة الثانية المذكورة. وقد كان يراعى في اختيار شاغلها أن يكون من  المواطنين الرومان وكن من المستحسن بالطبع أن يكون من هيئة الفرسان  المتمرسة بالشئون المالية.

 والواقع أن معلوماتنا عن وظيفة الأديوس لوجوس (مدير  الحساب الخاص) أوفر بكثير، وذلك بفضل تلك الوثيقة المهمة التي أشرنا إليها  من قبل أكثر من مرة وهي بردية P. Gnomon التي تتضمن القواعد والأحكام  الإدارية الخاصة بهذه الوظيفة في مصر في العصر الروماني، حيث يبدو واضحًا  أن هذه الوظيفة اكتسبت عندئذ أهمية زائدة. وكان الإمبراطور يعين فيها  مواطنًا رومانيًا من هيئة الفرسان أيضًا. ونستطيع أن نقول على وجه الإجمال  إن مدير الحساب الخاص كان مختصًا بالإشراف على موارد الدخل غير المنتظمة أو  غير العادية، وبخاصة تلك المتحصلة من الأملاك المصادرة أو التي لا صاحب  لها، إلى جانب جميع أنواع الغرامات الموقعة على مخالفي القواعد المالية.  كذلك كان يختص بالفصل في قضايا الخزانة العامة، وإدارة الأراضي التي تؤول  إلى الدولة حتى يتم بيعها. وأسند إليه أيضًا الإشراف على أراضي المعابد  ودخلها، ومن أجل هذا حمل لقب كبير كهنة مصر بالرغم من أنه كان موظفًا  مدنيًا أبعد ما يكون عن الشئون الدينية.

 وقد كان يعاون هذين الموظفين الماليين الكبيرين عدد  من الموظفين والاتباع يتولون الإشراف على إدارات فرعية ويحملون لقب وكيل  (Procurator باللاتينية Epitropos باليونانية). ومن أهم هؤلاء المشرف على  مخازن الغلال بالإسكندرية وكان يقوم على جمع الغلال من أقاليم مصر وإرسالها  إلى الإسكندرية لشحنها إلى روما، ومنهم أيضًا المشرف على أملاك الإمبراطور  الخاصة Procurator Usiacus وكانت هذه الأملاك تضم مساحات كبيرة من أرض مصر  وكان الإمبراطور يوليها اهتمامًا خاصًا. وقد كان هذان الموظفان يعينان في  العادة من عتقاء الإمبراطور Iiberti (أي من عبيده المحررين) وهم الذين كان  الإمبراطور يثق فيهم ثقة كبيرة ولذلك استخدمهم في إدارة كثير من المرافق  الاقتصادية في ولايات شتى في الإمبراطورية.

 نظام الإدارة المحلية:

 تيسيرًا للإدارة العامة للبلاد  قسمت مصر إلى ثلاث مناطق إدارية كبرى عين على كل منها حاكمًا يحمل لقب  أبيستراتيجوس Epistrategos  (ومعناها الأصلي في اليونانية قائد عام) وكانت  هذه المناطق هي:
 1-    الدلتا
 2-    الأقاليم السبعة وأرسينوي  Heptanomia et Arsinoe
 3-    طيبة Thebaid
 وهذه الأقسام الثلاثة  تقابل بالتقريب الدلتا ومصر الوسطى والصعيد. وقد ضم كل قسم منها عددًا من  الأقاليم أو المديريات Nomoi وقد كان شاغلو هذه الوظيفة (الأبيستراتيجوس)  من المواطنين الرومان ومن هيئة الفرسان في العادة. وقد سبق أن أشرنا من قبل  إلى أنه في أواخر عصر البطالمة عينت الحكومة البطلمية على إقليم طيبة  موظفًا يحمل لقب أبيستراتيجوس ويتمتع بسلطات مدنية وعسكرية واسعة جعلته  بمثابة نائب الملك على هذا الإقليم وكان الهدف من ذلك هو تدعيم سيطرة  الدولة في تلك المنطقة النائية التي كانت معقل الثورات المصرية الوطنية  وكادت تنفصل عن السلطة البطلمية انفصالاً. وقد اقتبس أوغسطس هذا النظام  البطلمي وعممه بتقسيم البلاد إلى مناطق ثلاث ولعله أراد أن يكون  الابستراتيجوس حلقة الوصل بين الإدارة المركزية في الإسكندرية حيث كان يقيم  هو وبين الإدارة المحلية في الأقاليم فقدت غير أن هذه الوظيفة في العصر  الروماني فقدت كل صفة عسكرية كانت لها في العصر البطلمي، لأن السلطة  العسكرية في مصر أصبحت مركزة كما سبق أن ذكرنا في يد الوالي وحده بصفته  قائدًا أعلى الجيش الروماني في مصر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد كانت اختصاصات الأبيستراتيجوس  على هذا إدارية وحسب، فهو الرئيس الإداري لعدد من الأقاليم (المديريات)  المصرية، وهو حلقة الوصل بين الوالي وحكام الأقاليم التابعة لمنطقته  الإدارية وفي أغلب الأحيان كان الأبيستراتيجوس (ولنا نسميه مدير عام  المنطقة) وكان يقيم في عاصمة الحكم بالإسكندرية وليس في المنطقة التي يشرف   عليها، مكتفيًا بالجولات التفتيشية في الأقاليم التابعة له. وقد كانت  اختصاصات الوظيفة هي الإشراف على حسن سير العمل من الناحية الإدارية في  المنطقة، والقيام بأي تحقيقات إدارية، إلى جانب رفع أسماء المرشحين لتولي  الوظائف في إدارة الأقاليم المحلية إلى الوالي ليصدر أمره بتعيينهم، وكان  ذلك يتم بناءً على ترشيح مديري الأقاليم (المديريات) التابعة له.

 الموظفون الرسميون على مستوى  إدارة الإقليم:

 أما عن الإدارة المحلية في الإقليم Nomos فقد كان على رأس الوظائف التي  تمثل الإدارة المركزية العامة للبلاد وظيفة مدير الإقليم strategos  (الاستراتيجوس). والاسم الذي حمله شاغل هذه الوظيفة ميراث بطلمي، وهو يعني  في الأصل قائد لكن هذه الوظيفة لم يعد لها في مصر في العصر الروماني أي  اختصاص عسكري، كما قد يوحي الاسم اليوناني القديم الذي ظل قائمًا، لأن  الاستراتيجوس ـ شأنه شأن رئيسه الإبيستراتيجوس ـ جرد من السلطة العسكرية،  وقد كان يتم اختيار مدير الإقليم من فئة الصفوة من سكان عواصم الأقاليم  Metroplitai وهي فئة اجتماعية من اليونان المتميزين  الذين كانوا يقيمون في  أكبر المراكز في أقاليم مصر (انظر الفصل الثالث عشر). ويصدر أمر تعيينه من  الوالي بناء على ترشيح الأبيستراتيجوس ويشغل وظيفته في العادة مدة ثلاث  سنوات ويتقاضى راتبًا سنويًا. وقد عين لكل إقليم مدير واحد فيما عدا إقليم  أرسينوي الذي قسم إلى ثلاث مناطق إدارية جعل على اثنين منها مدير وجُعل على  المنطقة الثالثة مدير آخر.

 وقد كان الاستراتيجوس يمثل رأس الجهاز الإداري في  الإقليم، فهو المشرف على جميع النواحي الإدارية والمالية، وهو الذي يقدر  الضرائب السنوية على الأراضي والممتلكات والافراد وذلك بناءً على الإحصاءات  التي يجمعها الموظفون والإداريون من مرؤوسيه، وهو كذلك رئيس جهاز الشرطة  في إقليمه، لكن سلطته لا تمتد إلى قوات الجيش التي قد تكون مرابطة في حدود  إقليمه اللهم إلا إذا كانت هذه القوات في حالة القيام بأعمال مدنية غير  قتالية. كذلك لم تكن للاستراتيجوس سلطة النظر في القضايا وإصدار الأحكام  فيها، إلا بمقتضى تفويض بذلك يصدر إليه من الوالي أو أحد كبار الموظفين  القضائيين في الإدارة المركزية بالإٍسكندرية لكن كان يجوز له أن يقوم  بتحقيق أولى فيما يرفع إليه من شكايات أو ما يقع في إقليمه من منازعات  تمهيدًا لعرضها على الوالي.

 ويلي منصب الاستراتيجوس في إدارة الإقليم منصب  "الكاتب الملكي" Basilicogrammateus الذي يبدو واضحًا من لقبه أن وظيفته  كانت ميراثًا من العصر البطلمي مثل الاستراتيجوس. ويعتبر هذا الموظف  مرءوسًا للاستراتيجوس لكنه كان ساعده الأيمن ونائبه الذي يحل محله في  غيابه، وكان ـ مثل رئيسه ـ يختار من اليونان من فئة الصفوة من سكان عواصم  الأقاليم كما كان يتقاضى مثله راتبًا سنويًا، والواقع أن وثائقنا تبين  بجلاء أن هذه الوظيفة تمثل قمة البيروقراطية في مصر في العصر الروماني من  حيث ما تركز فيها من اختصاصات عن ناحية، ومن حيث الدقة البالغة في تسجيل كل  كبير وصغيرة من شئون الإدارة من ناحية أخرى. فكل الإحصاءات والتقديرات  والتقارير الخاصة بالإقليم كانت تصدر من الإدارة التي يشرف عليها هذا  الموظف، وفي هذا المجال تظهر أهمية هذه الوظيفة خاصة في مسألة تقديرات  الضرائب ومسألة الترشيح للوظائف الأخرى والخدمات الإلزامية Leitourgiae إذا  كان الكاتب الملكي هو المختص بإعداد قوائم المرشحين المناسبين للقيام بتلك  الأعمال الإجبارية وفقًا لما في يد كل منهم من أملاك.

 وقد كان يساعد الكاتب الملكي موظف له  أهميته يحمل لقب Bibliophylax وكان يشرف على دار حفظ الوثائق والأوراق  الرسمية التي أنشأها الرومان في كل عاصمة من عواصم الأقاليم لتودع فيها  قوائم الضرائب وسجلات الأراضي وقائم التعداد (الإحصاء المنزلي) واشهارات  الميلاد وشهادات الوفاة وطلبات الفحص المقدمة من أفراد الطبقات الممتازة  والعرائض والالتماسات وما إليها.

 الوظائف "البلدية" في إدارة الإقليم المحلية

 وإلى جانب هذه الوظائف الرسمية  في الإدارة المحلية أوجد أوغسطس نظام الوظائف البلدية وهي وظائف غير رسمية  كان الهدف منها أن يهتم أهل عواصم الأقاليم Metropoleis بتدبير بلداتهم  مثل الإشراف على إدارة الجمنازيوم أو تموين عاصمة الإقليم بمواد الغذاء  الرئيسية من الحبوب والزيت مثلاً، والإشراف على سوق البلدة ومراقبة عمليات  البيع والشراء وفي هذا تخفيف من أعباء الإدارة الملقاة على كاهل الموظفين  الرسمين المثلين للإدارة المركزية بالأقاليم. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذه  الوظائف البلدية في حد ذاتها كانت تمثل ضرورة بالنسبة إلى مجتمعات اليونان  النازلين في عواصم أقاليم مصر، فأسلوب الحياة اليونانية يتطلب كما هو معلوم  مؤسسات معينة مثل الجمنازيوم الذي كان مركز الحياة اليونانية في تلك  العواصم، وقد كان لابد لهذه المؤسسات من مسئولين يشرفون عليها.
 وقبل أن نستعرض أسماء هذه الوظائف  البلدية واختصاصاتها يجدر أن نقدم بشأنها عدة ملحوظات هي:
(1)    أن أوغسطس عندما أنشأها  بعواصم الأقاليم لم يكن في الأغلب يحتذى بالنموذج الذي كان متبعًا في  الإدارة المحلية بمدينة الإسكندرية. وأن أسماء هذه الوظائف قد اقتبست من  نظم المدن اليونانية القديمة.
 (2)    أن شاغلي هذه الوظائف لم يكونوا  يتقاضون أجورًا مثل الموظفين الذين كانوا يمثلون السلطة المركزية في إدارة  الإقليم كالاستراتيجوس والكاتب الملكي، وإنما اعتبرت هذه وظائف شرفية، أي  تشريفًا لمن يتولاها ولذلك عرف باسم Archaic.
 (3)    إن هذه الوظائف  البلدية لم توجد كلها في عاصمة الإقليم دفعة واحدة إنما قامت بالتدريج  وفقًا لاحتياجات الإدارة، كما أنها لم توجد كلها بالضرورة في كل عاصمة من  عواصم الأقاليم. وفي بداية الأمر كان شاغل كل وظيفة مسئولاً بصفة شخصية عن  مهام وظيفة فقط، لكنه بمرور الزمن أصبح شاغلو الوظائف يؤلفون في مجموعهم ما  يشبه الهيئة التي عرفت بعد ذلك باسم Koinon، وكانت هذه الهيئة في الواقع  نواة لمجالس الشورى التي أنشأها فيما بعد الإمبراطور الروماني سبتيميوس  سفيروس في عواصم الأقاليم وذلك ضمن إصلاحات الإدارة التي استحدثها في مصر  عند زيارة إياها في عام 200م.

 ولعلنا نذكر في هذا المقام أيضًا أن وجود هذه الوظائف  "البلدية" في عواصم الأقاليم، إلى جانب ورود بعض الإشارات في الوثائق عن  وجود هيئة لسكان عاصمة الإقليم يشار إليها في تلك الوثائق بتعبير ديموس  Demos، يجعلنا نحس بأنه بالرغم من أن عواصم الأقاليم في مصر في عصر الرومان  لم تكن مدنًا حرة Poleis بالمعنى اليوناني أو "بلديات" ذات صفة استقلالية  Municipia بالمعنى الروماني، فإن هذه البلدات الكبيرة نسبيًا كانت تنعم  بقدر ولو محدود من الاستقلال في الإدارة.

 ويأتي على رأس الوظائف البلدية في عواصم الإقليم  وظيفة مدير الجمنازيوم أو الجمنازيارخس Gymnasiarches وقد استمدت هذه  الوظيفة.
 أهميتها من أهمية الجمنازيوم ذاته، وهي تلك المؤسسة  التي  نعلم أنها كانت تمثل مركز الثقل في الحياة اليونانية العقلية والاجتماعية  في أي مكان حل به اليونان لأنها كانت مؤسسة تعليمية تربوية رياضية بدنية  اجتماعية في آن معًا. ومنذ أيام البطالمة رأينا اليونان يقيمون مؤسسات  الجمنازيوم في مصر ليس في الـ "المدن" اليونانية في مصر فحسب بل في عواصم  الأقاليم، بل حتى في القرى، ويبدو أن أوغسطس ألغى ما كان موجودًا من مؤسسات  الجمنازيوم في القرى مكتفيًا بما كان منها في عواصم الأقاليم، لكنه في  مقابل ذلك منح الجمنازيوم في العواصم صفة رسمية بعد أن كان في خلال العصر  البطلمي مؤسسة أهلية وإن كان ملوك البطالمة قد دعموها بالرعاية وتقديم  الهبات، ولعل هذا الإجراء الذي اتبعه أوغسطس مع مؤسسات الجمنازيوم في مصر  كان جزءًا من سياسته العامة في تقوية العنصر اليوناني المقيم في عواصم  الأقاليم وذلك من أجل الاعتماد عليه.

 ويتضح لنا المركز الرفيع الذي أحتله شاغل هذه  الوظيفة مما كان مخصصًا له من شارات خاصة، يرتديها وهي عمامة ذات شكل خاص  عرفت باسم Stropheion وحذاء أبيض اللون عرف باسم Phalkasion كذلك كان مدير  الإقليم (hghsjvhjd[,s) يقوم بتقليد هذه الشارات الخاصة رسميًا لصاحب هذا  المنصب عند توليه وذلك في حفل يقام أمام الجمنازيوم، كما يتضح ذلك أيضًا من  الحراس الأربعة الذين خصصوا لمرافقته في سيره. وكانت مهمة مدير معهد  الجمنازيوم الإشراف على إدارة شئون هذه المؤسسة المهمة، هذا وقد كان من  الطبيعي أن تكون هذه الوظيفة وقفًا على الأسر الغنية لأن القيام بمهامها  كان يتطلب مقدرة مالية خاصة، ومن أجل ذلك فإنه على مر الأيام تكونت من  الأسر اليونانية الغنية التي تولى عدد من أفرادها هذا المنصب فئة متميزة  بالنبالة في عواصم الأقاليم.

 وتلي وظيفة مدير الجمنازيوم في الوظائف البلدية وظيفة  حمل صاحبها لقب أكسيجيتس Exegetes ويبدو واضحًا أن أوغسطس أنشأ هذه  الوظيفة في عواصم الأقاليم في مصر ليس على غرار ما كان لها من اختصاصات في  مدينة الإسكندرية وليس على النمط الذي كانت عليه في المدن اليونانية  القديمة الأصلية. فنحن نعلم أن مهام هذه الوظيفة في تلك المدن القديمة كانت  الحفاظ على النظم والتقاليد الدينية وشرح أمور الدين وتأويلها خاصة فيما  يتصل بمسائل وحي الآلهة، وهذا ما يدل عليه اسم الوظيفة في الواقع. أما في  الإسكندرية في العصر البطلمي فإنه يبدو مما يذكره استرابون عنها أن مهامها  تجاوزت حدود هذه المسائل الدينية ولو أن عبارته لا تبدو محددة لمهامها  بالضبط ونحن نشهد صاحب هذه الوظيفة في عواصم الأقاليم راعيًا لشئون القصّر  وممتلكاتهم، مختصًا بأن يعين للنساء الأوصياء عليهن ويتلقى طلبات الشباب  الذين بلغوا السن المقررة لإدراجهم في منظمات الأفيبوي Epheboi أي منظمات  الشباب اليونانية، كما تصوره الوثائق إلى جانب ذلك رقيبًا على الأوضاع  الاجتماعية من أجل المحافظة على الوضع الممتاز الذي كان للفئات اليونانية  أو المتأغرقة في عواصم الأقاليم. وقد خصص لهذا الموظف اثنان من الشبيبة  لمرافقته في سيره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتأتي وظيفة الكوزمينيس Kosmetes في  المكان الثالث في تلك الوظائف التي يبدو أنها كانت تندرج في سلك خاصة  متسلسل الأعلى منها فالأدنى، وهذا أمر نستطيع أن نستدل عليه من عدد حراس  الشرف المخصصين لمرافقة كل موظف، وفي هذه الوظيفة الثالثة نجد عدد هؤلاء  الحراس اثنين. ويمكن أن نطلق على صاحب هذه الوظيفة اسم المشرف على شئون  التعليم لأنه كان مسئولاً عن تعليم الإفيبوي (الشباب) في الجمنازيوم وعن كل  الأمور المتعلقة بنظام حياة هؤلاء الشباب فيما كان يعرف (بالأفبيا)  Ephebeia.

  وهناك وظيفة مراقب الأسواق Agoranomos التي يبدو اختصاصها واضحًا من اسمها  وهو الإشراف على عمليات البيع والشراء في الأسواق وربما مراقبة الموازين  والمكاييل. ولعل هذه الوظيفة تشبه في هذه الناحية وظيفة الإيديل عند  الرومان أو وظيفة المحتسب في النظم الإسلامية، كذلك يبدو هذا الموظف مشرفًا  على توثيق العقود اليونانية لقاء أجر كان يؤول في الغالب إلى خزانة محلية  في عاصمة الأقاليم وكان يرافق هذا الموظف حارس شرف واحد.

 ويلي هذه الوظيفة وظيفة   المشرف على شئون التموين Eutheniarchos والأغلب أنه كان ذا اختصاص عام هو  الإشراف على تموين عاصمة الإقليم بالغلال والمواد الغذائية وتأمين المياه  والوقود، والإشراف على توزيع هبات القمح المجانية. ويلاحظ أنه لم يرد لهذه  الوظيفة ذكر في مصر قط قبل العصر الروماني. أما الوظيفة السادسة فكانت تحمل  لقب رئيس الكهنة Archiereus وكانت مهمتها الرئيسية الإشراف على مراسم  الاحتفالات الخاصة بعبادة الإمبراطور في مصر على غير ما يوحى به لقبها من  أنه كان كبيرًا للكهنة إذا لم يكن له شأن بأي ديانة أخرى يونانية كانت أم  مصرية. وكان يرافق هذا الموظف حارس شرف واحد.

 ولابد لنا هنا من تعليق نخص به نظم  الإدارة المحلية الروماني على مستوى عاصمة الإقليم Metropolis وهو نظام  رأينا فيه نوعين من الوظائف أحدهما يمثل السلطة المركزية ويتقاضى أصحابه  أجورًا والأخر مناصب بلدية شرفية. ولقد أمكن لنظام الإدارة المحلية في  بداية الأمر أن يؤدي أغراضه بنجاح طيلة القرن الأول الميلادي وجانب من  القرن الثاني، حيث أخذ عندئذ عن قصور وعيوب بالغة. وقد نجمت هذه العيوب  أساسًا على عدم مراعاة توزيع أعباء الحكم توزيعًا عادلاً. ففي د اخل الإطار  الطبقي العام الذي أوجده الرومان في مصر والذي سنفرد له حديثًا تاليًا.  كان سكان عواصم الأقاليم يتألفون من ثلاث فئات أولاها من سكن هذه العواصم  من المواطنين الرومان ومن مواطني مدينة الإسكندرية (أي المتمتعين بحق  المواطنة الإسكندرية، وكان هؤلاء أقلية متمتعة بامتيازات مختلفة) وتلي هذه  الفئة الممتازة فئة يمكن القول بأنها تمثل الطبقة الوسطى من مجتمع عواصم  الأقاليم ممن عرفوا باسم سكان العواصم Metropolitai وكان هؤلاء إما من أصل  يوناني أو مصريين اختلطوا بالعنصر اليوناني ونالوا حظًا من ثقافته، ثم تأتى  أدنى الفئات من حيث الوضع الاجتماعي وهم المزارعون من أهل القرى.

 فأما الفئة الأولى من  المواطنين الرومان فكانوا يعفون من كل الأعباء، وأما المواطنون الإسكندريون  فكان نصيبهم من عبء الإدارة المحلية في الأقاليم محصورًا في تولي المناصب  الهامة مثل مدير الإقليم (الاستراتيجوس) والكاتب الملكي، وهي مناصب علمنا  أن شاغليها كانوا يتقاضون راتبًا سنويًا، لكن هؤلاء كانوا دائمي التهرب من  تولي الوظائف غير المأجورة وهي المناصب البلدية الشرقية، وكذلك من القيام  بالوظائف والخدمات الإجبارية التي عرفت باسم Leitourgia من باب أولى.  وكانوا غالبًا ما ينجحون في الإفلات من هذه الأعباء. ولعل ما كان يساعدهم  على ذلك هو تمتعهم بحق المواطنة الإسكندرية (بالنسبة لغير الرومان) وهو ما  كان يساعدهم بالتالي على إثبات عدم انتمائهم إلى سكان عواصم الأقاليم، لأن  المبدأ الأساسي في إسناد الوظائف البلدية أن يكون الشخص مسجلاً في قوائم  سكان عاصمة الإقليم، وهو المبدأ  الذي عرف في لغة الإدارة الرومانية في مصر  باسم Origio (ويقابله في اليونانية لفظ Idia) أي محل الإقامة. وكانت نتيجة  هذا الوضع أن وقع عبء المناصب البلدية على الفئة الثانية من سكان العواصم.  ولقد كانت هذه المناصب في بداية الأمر تجتذب إليها أفراد هذه الفئة  باعتبار أنها تمنح شاغليها شرفًا خاصًا، لكن عندما تدهورت الأحوال  الاقتصادية في البلاد قبيل منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي، صارت هذه المناصب  أعباء ثقيلة على من يتولاها، حتى لقد عمد الكثير من سكان العواصم إلى هجر  موطنهم Origio والفرار من وجه السلطات والاختفاء في أماكن أخرى هروبًا من  هذه الأعباء. وقد بدأت ظاهرة الهروب هذه التي عرفت في لغة الوثائق بلفظ  Anachorisis بدأت في وقت مبكر من العصر الورماني إيان القرن الأول ثم أخذت  في الشيوع والانتشار. ونستطيع أن نقدر طبعًا أن هذه الأعباء الباهظة كان  لها أثرها الخطير في تدمير الطبقة الوسطى في عواصم الأقاليم.

 الإدارة المحلية على مستوى  القرية

 ونعود  إلى استكمال نظام الإدارة المحلية حتى أخر مستوياته وهي القرية. فقد قسم  كل إقليم Nomos إلى عدد من المراكز Toparchiai كان يتفاوت من إقليم لأخر،  وانقسم كل مركز بدوره إلى عدد من القرى. وفي إدارة القرية نجد ذلك الازدواج  الذي رأيناه على مستوى إدارة عاصمة الإقليم، ونعني وجود ممثلين حكوميين  للسلطة المركزية إلى جانب مسئولية الأهالي في الإدارة وتمثلها في عاصمة  الإقليم الوظائف البلدية التي مر بنا ذكرها. وكانت الإدارة الحكومية في  القرية ممثلة في موظف حمل لقب كاتب القرية Komogrammateus وكان مسئولاً عن  إمداد الإدارة المركزية بالمعلومات الضرورية عن القرية فيما يتعلق بالضرائب  أو الخدمات الإلزامية وكان يقوم بإعداد قوائم بأسماء أهل القرية وعدد  الرجال البالغين فيها ومقدار ملكية كل شخص ومقدار ما ينبغي عليه أداؤه من  الضرائب أو ما يتعين عليه القيام به من خدمات إجبارية دون أجر Leitourgia  ومنها بناء الجسور وحفر الترع وتطهير القنوات وما إلى ذلك. وكان كاتب  القرية مكلفًا برفع التقارير السنوية عن حالة الأرض الزراعية في القرية.  وهل روتها مياه الفيضان أم لم تروها، ونوع المحصول الذي تنتجه كل أرض حتى  يمكن تقدير الضرائب على القرية تقديرًا صحيحًا. وإلى جانب وظيفة كاتب  القرية وجد ممثل آخر للسلطة الحكومية في القرية هو مسئول الأمن الذي يرأس  مجموعة من الحراس ويحمل اسم أخيبودوس Archepodos.

 أما الشئون المحلية للقرية فكانت  مسندة إلى لجنة من شيوخها عرفت باسم Presbetoroi ومهمة هذه اللجنة هي أن  تكون حلقة الاتصال بين السلطة والأهالي في شئون جمع الضرائب وإمداد الحكومة  بالعمال لتنفيذ الأغراض المختلفة عندما تدعوا الحاجة. وقد كان هؤلاء  الشيوخ مسئولين عن حالة الأمن في قراهم ويبدو أن خدمتهم كانت فرصنا  إجباريًا على أثرياء كل قرية يؤدي لمدة عام واحد على الأرجح.

 على هذه الصورة إذن كان هيكل  الإدارة في مصر ابتداءً من رأس السلطة المركزية وهو الوالي حتى أدنى  مستوياتها وهي القرية. ولعلنا نلحظ في وضوح تام أنه كمان قائمًا على أساس  نظام الإدارة البطلمي خاصة في مجال الإدارة المحلية مع بعض تغييرات يسيرة  في التفصيلات. أما الوظائف الكبيرة الجديدة التي أدخلت فكان يقتضيها  التغيير الذي حدث في وضع مصر كولاية. ولكن الاختلاف المهم الذي ينبغي أن  نشير إليه هنا هو تغيير طابع الخدمة الحكومية في عهد الرومان عنه في عهد  البطالمة. ففي خلال الحكم البطلمي وجدنا الأفراد يقبلون إقبالاً على تولي  وظائف حكومية دائمة واتخذوا من هذه الوظائف مهمة يتكسبون منها، أما في عهد  الرومان فقد اكتسبت الخدمة الحكومية بالتدريج طابع التكليف بها من قبل  السلطة. وسنلاحظ أنه لم يأت القرن الثاني الميلادي حتى كان موظفوا الحكومة ـ  باستثناء كبارهم ـ يتولون مناصبهم لفترات قصيرة وعلى غير رغبة منهم،  لاسيما بعد أن أصبحت الوظيفة تثقل كاهل من يتولاها بأعبائها المالية على  وجه الخصوص.

  نظم الإدارة في المدن اليونانية:

 واستكمالاً للحديث عن نظام الإدارة المحلية نشير  بإيجاز إلى أوضاع المدن اليونانية وهي مدن يفترض أن تكون قد تمتعت بالحكم  الذاتي ونعني به استقلالها بإدارة شئونها الداخلية على الأقل. ونحن نعلم  بالتأكيد أن المدن اليونانية التي وجدها الرومان قائمة في مصر كانت ثلاثة  "مدن" هي من حيث الأقدمية نقراطيس Naueratis (كوم جعيف ـ محافظة البحيرة)،  والإسكندرية وبطلمية Ptolemais (المنشأة ـ محافظة سوهاج) ومما هو متوفر  لدينا من معلومات قليلة عن هذه المدن الثلاث في العصر البطلمي نستنتج أنه  بالرغم من سلطة الملك البطلمي المطلقة التي مارسها في مصر والتي كان لابد  لها من أن تنتقص من حرية هذه المدن في إدارة شئونها الداخلية، فقد بقى لها  في ذلك العصر وضعها الخاص في نظم الإدارة والحكم. والسؤال الآن هو: إلى أي  حد حافظ الرومان على هذا الاستقلال المنقوص؟

 فأما نقراطيس أقدم هذه المدن، فكانت  قد احتفظت في العنصر البطلمي بقدر كبير من استقلالها الذاتي الذي تجلى في  وجود هيئة من الموظفين المنتخبين بها وتمتعها بحق عن إصدار القرارات (من  خلال مجلس تشريعي Boule' بالطبع)، حيث وصل إلينا واحدًا من هذه القرارات  بالفعل.وكذلك ظل مواطنو المينة يؤلفون عنصرًا يونانيًا خالصًا بسبب حظر  تزاوجهم مع العناصر الأخرى.

 وقد احتفظت نقراطيس في العصر الروماني بقوانينها  الخاصة القديمة، والذي يدل على ذلك أن الإمبراطور هادريان اتخذ هذه  القوانين نموذجًا صاغ على غراره قواني مدينته اليونانية الجديدة التي  أنشأها في عام 130 م في مصر الوسطى وهي مدينة أنطينوبوليس.

 وأما الإسكندرية عاصمة الحكم  الفارهة أيام البطالمة والتي ظلت في العصر الروماني مقرًا للوالي والسلطة  المركزية فقد كان لابد أن يلحق التغيير نظامها مثلما لحق وضعها برمته.  والمرجح أن المدينة نعمت منذ تأسيسها بحكم ذاتي كامل بما في ذلك المجلس  التشريعي Boule' الذي كان يعتبر حجز الزاوية في استقلال أي مدينة يونانية.  غير أن معلوماتنا عن هذا المجلس بالإسكندرية هي جد قليلة بالنسبة إلى الشطر  الأول من حكم البطالمة منعدمة بالنسبة إلى شطره الثاني. والرأي عند كثير  من الباحثين أن هذا المجلس ألغى في عهد واحد من هؤلاء البطالمة يرجح أن  يكون هو بطليموس الثامن (أيواجنيس الثاني)، وقد سبق أن مر بنا أن أوغسطس  رفض أن يستجيب لطلب الإسكندريين بأن يكون لمدينتهم مجلس تشريعي. وقد ظل  الأباطرة من بعده يرفضون هذا المطلب العزيز. وكان حرمان المدينة هذا المجلس  انتقاصًا فادحًا لاستقلالها استشعره الإسكندريون بمرارة بالغة ولم يعرضهم  عنه قط ما أبقاه الرومان لهم من امتيازاتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أما عن نظام الحكم في الإسكندرية،  فقد وجد مبدأ الازدواجية نفسه الذي سبق أن أشرنا إليه في نظام الإدارة  المحلية في عواصم الأقاليم، فكان هناك الموظفون المدنيون الذي يمثلون هيئة  المواطنين فيها إلى جانب الموظفين المعينين الذين يمثلون السلطة المركزية.  ومن النوع الأول وجدت الوظائف البلدية التي مر بنا ذكرها في العواصم،  كوظيفة مدير الجمنازيوم ووظيف الأكسجتيس ومراقب الأسواق وما إليها، وإن كان  لا يبدو أن الإسكندرية كانت في المثل الذي أقام أوغسطس هذه الوظائف في تلك  العواصم على غراره. وقد كان هؤلاء الموظفون يؤلفون في مجموعهم هيئة عرفت  باسم بريتانس Prytannis ويبدو أن رئيسها كان هو الإكسيجتيس. ونحن نستنبط من  فقرة وردت في الرسالة المشهورة التي وجهها الإمبراطور كلاوديوس إلى  الإسكندريين، ووافق فيها على أن يجعل وظيفة الكاهن فقط بالاقتراع، نستنبط  أن سائر الوظائف المدنية الأخرى كانت تتم بطريقة مغايرة، ويبدو ذلك مما ذكر  في هذه الرسالة نفسها من موافقة الإمبراطور على مطلب الإسكندريين بأن يصبح  تولي هذه الوظائف لمدة ثلاث سنوات فقط، مما يفهم منه أنها كانت تشغل قبل  ذلك لمدة أكثر من هذا، أو ربما لعدد غير محدود من السنين. وقد كان رأي  الإمبراطور الحصيف في ذلك أن شاغل الوظيفة سيصبح أكثر حرصًا في مزاولتها  عندما يعلم أنه سيتركو وظيفته وشيكًا ليكون محل مساءلة.

 ومن ناحية أخرى كان للسلطة المركزية  في الإسكندرية ممثلوها الذين كانوا يتدخلون في كثير من شئونها. كان هناك  حاكم المدينة وقائد الشرطة بها. هذا إلى جانب ما نسمع عنه من العادة التي  درج عليها الأباطرة من تعيين أعضاء في هيئة البريتانس (ونعني حكام المدينة  خارج السلطة المركزية). وكان هؤلاء المعينون في العادة من عبيد الإمبراطور  المعتقين الذين عرفوا باسم Kaisarioi وقد كانوا بمثابة عيون للسلطة  المركزية على هيئة الحكام المحليين. وليس من شك في أن وجود هؤلاء إلى جانب  ممثلي السلطة المركزية من الموظفين قد انتقص كثيرًا من حرية المدينة  واستقلال هيئة المواطنين فيها بإدارة شئون مدينتهم، وقد كان هذا يتمشى مع  سياسة الرومان إزاء مدينة الإسكندرية من حيث حرصهم على ألا تتمتع بقدر كبير  من الاستقلال، ولعله كان هو السبب الواضح لرفض أوغسطس (وخلفائه من بعده)  مطلب الإسكندريين بإنشاء المجلس التشريعي. وينبغي أن نذكر أخيراً وليس  آخرًا مشيئة الإمبراطور وسلطة الوالي الروماني الواسعة وما كان ذلك يلقيه  على حرية المدينة من قيل ثقيل. وفي أمر من أخص  شئون المجتمع اليوناني في  المدينة وهو منح حقوق المواطنة الإسكندرية لغير أبناء الإسكندريين كان الذي  في المدينة وهو منح حقوق المواطنة الإسكندرية لغير أبناء الإسكندريين كان  الذي يملك هذا الحق هو الإمبراطور، أما محاكمة أولئك الذين أقحموا أنفسهم  في سجل مواطني المدينة بغير حق فكان من سلطة الوالي.

 وأما "بطلمية" المدينة الوحيدة التي  أسسها البطالمة في مصر فنعلم أنها تمتعت في الصعر البطلمي بقدر واضح من  الاستقلال لم ينقص منه إنشاء عبادة محلية بها لمؤسسها بطليموس الأول  (سوتر). كما نعلم من الأسماء المتواترة التي حملها مواطنوها حتى القرن  الثاني الميلادي، أي في خلال العصر الروماني الأول، أنهم ظلوا يونانًا خا  لصين. ويذكر استرابون أنه كان لهذه المدينة دستور على نمط دستور المدينة  اليونانية، ونراها تقدم القرابين باسمها وبصفة كونها مدينة، مرة في أيام  الإمبراطور هادريان ومرة بعد ذلك في عام 147م.

 وهكذا فإن ما نعلمه من أحول الدن  اليونانية الثلاث في مصر يشير إلى أن الرومان واصلوا سياسة البطالمة في  السماح لها بالاحتفاظ باستقلال ذاتي شكلي أو اسمي، لكنهم حصروا ذلك في حدود  ضيقة للغاية ولم يكن للرومان اهتمام بأن ينشئوا مدنًا يونانية جديدة، لولا  أن واحدًا من أباطرتهم الذين أغرموا بالثقافة اليونانية على نحو خاص وهو  هادريان أنشأ مدينة يونانية جديدة عند زيارته لمصر في عام 130م. وقد جلب  الإمبراطور لمدينته مواطنين من عدة مصادر توخى فيها أن تكون يونانية خالصة  بقدر المستطاع، كما منحها دستورًا يونانيًا على نمط دستور نقراطيس. وقد قسم  مواطنوا الدينة الجديدة (التي حملت اسم أنطينوبوليس) قسموا كالعادة إلى  قبائل وأحياء حمل أكثرها اسم أفراد عشيرة الإمبراطور. وكان تمنع المدينة  بمجلس تشريعي محل فخر واضح من مواطنيها، وتجلي ذلك فيما أطلقوه على مدينتهم  من وصف "مدينة الأنطينوئيين" وعلى أنفسهم من وصف "الهلينيين الجدد".

منقول

----------

